# route to Algeciras



## jedi

Planning to Head for Morocco late March. Just been looking at possible routes to Algeciras. Would be interested in routes taken by others and recommended stop of points while travelling through Spain. I will be armed with 'All the Aires Spain and Portugal' and ACSI books.

Jed


----------



## peejay

Morning Jed,

We've indentified a route for our trip, whether this is the best one I don't know as I know some go via Madrid.

Our plan is to go down the west coast of France into Spain via Irun, Burgos, Palencia, Salamanca, Caceres, Zafra, Seville to Algeciras for the ferry. 
We have located aires for overnights from the campsite database and the Campincar-infos website at Burgos, Palencia, Valladolid, Caceres, Zafra and near Seville and a few other parking areas en route as a back up. 
If you have a satnav its also worth loading the poi's from the CC-Infos website as there are loads of stoppovers listed for both France, Spain and Morocco. 
If you have refillable gas bottles there are several lpg stations on this route as well inc one fairly close to Algeciras as you'll probably know LPG is not available in Morocco, check out Olleys LPG map on here.

Be interesting to see any alternatives.

Pete


----------



## Hydrocell

Our first stopover is at Marine Parade in Dover

The route from Calais is as follows

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Burgos
Madrid – Cordoba – Malaga

Once we get of the ferry the first thing is to fill up at Auchen them pickup the A16 to Boulogne and then the N901 towards Aberville to join the A28 onto Rouen.
Follow the ring road around Rouen and pickup the N154 to Evreux and onto Charters. After Carters you’ll pick up the A10 duel carriageway to Tours and onto Poitiers on the same road now the N10.
We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.
Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.
The next day follow the same road to San Sebastian and onto the A15 and then turn onto the E08/E05 past Beasain and onto Vitoria-Gasteiz follow this road to Burgos staying on the E05/A1 to Madrid we used the Camp La Cabrera in Madrid just off the A1 easy to find it’s in the ACSI book page 692 in old book and page 366 in the 2012 book item 1985 after the campsite go back on the A1 and take the ring road around Madrid and pickup the E05/A4 down to Cordorba and then follow the A45 down to Malaga.
This route is around 400 or so miles shorter than the Perpignon route
This route is a good safe and easy way of getting to Malaga, Madrid ring road is the only bit where you’ll have to watch out for the right junction it can get very busy apart for that it’s a breeze.
Once you get to Malaga follow the A7 not the AP7, there is a stop I’ve used which is safe, turn off at Benalmadena and head for the sunset beach hotel if you are coming down from the town and heading for Fuengrola you will see the sunset hotel on your left, just as you get to it you’ll see a roundabout take the last turning on your right the road go’s down behind the hotel there is a lot of parking places but do not use the concrete car park as this belongs to the hotel there is no service but you can park next to the beach. To continue your journey, go back on to the A7 and it will take you down to the port. 

Regards
Ray


----------



## 113016

Both routes look pretty good to me. The only thing I would add, is that if going via Madrid, I would go via Pampalona and the old N121a.
This road is immediately on the border. You turn into Irun and go under the Autovia.
We used this route for years on about 30 trips per year with a truck.
It is much quieter, less police and some nice eating places.
From Pampalona at Noain (outskirts of Pampalona) take the N121, which runs into the N113 around Alfaro. This is the area where you would cut of for Zaragosa.
The N113 comes to the N122. You turn right here and in a couple of miles at Agreda you will see the C101. Take the C101 which is an excellent road and miss out Soria going to Almazan.
At Almazan turn onto the N111 to Medinacelli and here you will find the A2 which was the old N11 (2) to Madrid.
This route is easier on the vehicle and less fuel will be used.
Basically.you have the big climb up to Pampalona and then you are ridding the top, alternatively, the NI via Burgos is up and down all of the way.
The way I suggest is a lot easier than it looks!


----------



## Parrotspain

We took Grath's route via Pamplona and the N121 last September for a change when returning to south of Spain from the UK. I agree with everything he said and would add that it has some fantastic scenery and is a real pleasure to drive.

P


----------



## 113016

Should anybody go that way I suggested, Almazan is a nesting place for Storks. They have nests on top of the pylons and the church.
There are two suitable places to overnight, one is outside the swimming pool which is direction Soria. The other is behind the garage and restaurant direction Medinaceli. Good eating, but does not serve food until 9pm.
Also there is plenty of suitable overnight parking at Medinaceli and also a good eating house by the garage.


----------



## statenisland

Good afternoon Graham,

I have travelled to Spain a number of times during the winter months but always via Perpignan for the better weather.

I would like to try your route but what is usually the weather during winter?

Thanks 

Brian


----------



## 113016

statenisland said:


> Good afternoon Graham,
> 
> I have travelled to Spain a number of times during the winter months but always via Perpignan for the better weather.
> 
> I would like to try your route but what is usually the weather during winter?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian.
All I can say is that is the many years I was driving to and from Madrid and about 30 trips per year, I only suffered a delay worth mentioning that was due to snow once. Maybe I was lucky, but I also know the rest of our fleet had no delays worth talking about.
The worst that could happen, would be that a road on part of your journey, may be closed for a few hours, again, you would need to be unlucky for this to happen and in any case you have your bed and food with you  
If and when the snow ploughs are needed, they are quick and efficient.
I would not worry about it at all, and I would never consider any other way to Madrid. 
Every person I know who has gone this way, keeps on going!


----------



## tubbytuba

Excellent thread this!
We are not heading that way for 12 months, but have marked the options up on my map as otherwise I'll forget all about it.
Thanks all.
Steve.


----------

